# How I Met Your Mother 5/12 "Everything Must Go" *spoilers*



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Is this 100% silk?

That 1001st time... 

It's really just...neat.

His stupid lame awesome hair. It's so stupid and awesome.

You're thinking of having sex with Ted?

Love it. In fact, if you sell that thing I'm gonna take your money and go buy more heroin.

Gcwok. 

Totally committed to the bit. 

A two-syllable "Day-ummmmm." That's the dream!

Damn. Birds do NOT get you. 

Go to www.lilyandmarshallselltheirstuff.com and www.guyforceshiswifetodressinagarbagebagforthenextthreeyears.com 

Lots of great one-liners, and a nice unexpected guest spot by Larry Wilmore. :up:

Really wish the Ted/Barney "rift" would end, though.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

Neenahboy said:


> www.guyforceshiswifetodressinagarbagebagforthenextthreeyears.com


Gaaar baaage bag....


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

By the way, it REALLY didn't sound like Lily said 'Suck It!'


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Good luck trying to get into lilyandmarshallsell...

it redirects to www.charityfolks.com ...and that doesn't load, either.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

When the "extra money" to fix uneven floors came in at $1500 I laughed. For a project like that it seemed like the "extra money" would be a much higher amount.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I thought the same. Around here fixing an apartment's floors would be $50K. They *might* sand and reseal a wood floor for $1500.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> When the "extra money" to fix uneven floors came in at $1500 I laughed. For a project like that it seemed like the "extra money" would be a much higher amount.


Plus they've obviously never used a contractor before.


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

Wow, Brittney didn't bother me at all the last time but man she did this time. Why can't she leave her hair alone? It looked good last time, natural and not trashy looking.


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

The wife and I thought this was a pretty lame episode.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Britney cleans up well. I cant believe I forgot how cute she was.


----------



## analog4 (Aug 1, 2003)

It seems Britney was "forced" into the episode instead of something that just "happens".

Otherwise I enjoyed it. I'll be watching the first two season's and the first part of S3 this summer.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Jesda said:


> Britney cleans up well. I cant believe I forgot how cute she was.


She looked pregnant in the bar scene with Barney.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

windracer said:


> She looked pregnant in the bar scene with Barney.


Nope, just fat


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

emandbri said:


> Wow, Brittney didn't bother me at all the last time but man she did this time...


I agree. Wasn't a fan this time.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

In her first scene, in the taxi, I thought she did a great job acting. The rest of the episode, she was horrible. She also looked really weird in the scene where she was laying in bed with Barney. She was posed very unnaturally.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Jesda said:


> Britney cleans up well. I cant believe I forgot how cute she was.


were you looking at some pictures taken from an earlier time? 

Last night - not cute at all. Of course when she spoke it made her look even woorse.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

TheDewAddict said:


> She also looked really weird in the scene where she was laying in bed with Barney.


Weird ... you'd think she'd be used to that "pose."

/ducks


----------



## GAM (Oct 13, 2003)

Quite possibly, their worst episode ever.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> Good luck trying to get into lilyandmarshallsell...


It still won't load for me this morning either ... nice capacity planning.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Can't get into LilyAndMarshall..., but did get into CharityFolks. Bid on backstage passes to meet Miley Cyrus and The Jonas Brothers. Hurry!

There is also an auction to visit the set of HIMYM and meet the cast. Cool.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

TheDewAddict said:


> In her first scene, in the taxi, I thought she did a great job acting. The rest of the episode, she was horrible. She also looked really weird in the scene where she was laying in bed with Barney. She was posed very unnaturally.


My recording started a tiny bit late. The first thing I saw was Ted running down the street chasing some girl. What was the set up for that?

And fixing a sloping floor in an apartment would be major bucks. It's not like the floor itself was simply installed crooked. There would be major structural work involved, and just the bond for the job would cost more than $1,500.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> And fixing a sloping floor in an apartment would be major bucks. It's not like the floor itself was simply installed crooked. There would be major structural work involved, and just the bond for the job would cost more than $1,500.


That's simply the overages. They are already paying based on the original estimate, but as usual, there are overages that the contractor could not foresee during the estimate.


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> My recording started a tiny bit late. The first thing I saw was Ted running down the street chasing some girl. What was the set up for that?
> 
> And fixing a sloping floor in an apartment would be major bucks. It's not like the floor itself was simply installed crooked. There would be major structural work involved, and just the bond for the job would cost more than $1,500.


Mine started about the same time (wasn't it Barney though?). I assumed she turned out to be the mystery girl who was spreading stuff about Barney from a few episodes back.

Wasn't the $1,500 the extra cost (more than the original quote) of the repairs, and not the total cost?


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

jking said:


> Mine started about the same time (wasn't it Barney though?). I assumed she turned out to be the mystery girl who was spreading stuff about Barney from a few episodes back.
> 
> Wasn't the $1,500 the extra cost (more than the original quote) of the repairs, and not the total cost?


Luckilly, my Big Bang Theory recording picked up the first 30 seconds or so of HIMYM. Future Ted talks about Barney having problems with women in bars, who would slap him or throw their drink on them. It happens to him again, and since he had Lily's description of what she looked like, he ran out of the bar chasing after her...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jking said:


> Mine started about the same time (wasn't it Barney though?). I assumed she turned out to be the mystery girl who was spreading stuff about Barney from a few episodes back.
> 
> Wasn't the $1,500 the extra cost (more than the original quote) of the repairs, and not the total cost?


You're right. It was Barney. I mistyped.

And the overage makes sense. They should have made that more clear.


TheDewAddict said:


> Luckilly, my Big Bang Theory recording picked up the first 30 seconds or so of HIMYM. Future Ted talks about Barney having problems with women in bars, who would slap him or throw their drink on them. It happens to him again, and since he had Lily's description of what she looked like, he ran out of the bar chasing after her...


Thanks.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

jking said:


> I assumed she turned out to be the mystery girl who was spreading stuff about Barney from a few episodes back.


Apparently. (She never flat out confirmed it).

And the timeline is possible. (But I had to fire up epguides.com to check) Barney met her 6 episodes ago in 'Ten Sessions', and the very next episode 'The Bracket' he had the issue with getting slapped by all the women he's trying to score with.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Jonathan_S said:


> Apparently. (She never flat out confirmed it).
> 
> And the timeline is possible. (But I had to fire up epguides.com to check) Barney met her 6 episodes ago in 'Ten Sessions', and the very next episode 'The Bracket' he had the issue with getting slapped by all the women he's trying to score with.


It would be funny if Abby were the one spreading all the negative publicity about Barney, but that totally doesn't fit with her character. The character isn't smart enough for that.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> It would be funny if Abby were the one spreading all the negative publicity about Barney, but that totally doesn't fit with her character. The character isn't smart enough for that.


Which one is Abby?

BTW, I liked Britney in her first appeaence, but she was god-awful in this one.

The flashback reminded me of how much I miss AH's red hair.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

busyba said:


> Which one is Abby?


"Abby" is the name of the character Britney played.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Don't you remember...

"Sorry I yelled out Ted."
"Sorry I yelled out Abby."
"I am Abby."
"Oh, cool."


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

windracer said:


> She looked pregnant in the bar scene with Barney.


Totally! and she looked really puffy in the face.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Don't you remember...
> 
> "Sorry I yelled out Ted."
> "Sorry I yelled out Abby."
> ...


Oh okay. The way you said "it would be funny if it were abby" for some reason made me think you were talking about someone other than Britney.

The fact that I didn't even remember her name despite the fact that they used it over and over in a running joke really speaks to the forgettability of her performance.


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't know when I would have heard her speaking, but I never knew Brit Brit has such a squeaky voice. I wonder if it's like that when she's just having a conversation over cheese puffs and frappuccino. (Yuck!! That would be a nasty combination!!) I could very easily see in this episode how long her real hair is and where the extensions are. I'm surprised it hasn't grown out more.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

[Chris Crocker] Just leave Britney alooooooooone [/Chris Crocker]



I agree. She was awful and she looked pregnant in the bar scene.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

jking said:


> Mine started about the same time (wasn't it Barney though?). I assumed she turned out to be the mystery girl who was spreading stuff about Barney from a few episodes back.


From the SP forum, apparently CBS changed the schedule at the last minute. I always pre and post pad the CBS Mon comedies by a minute, and I got each entire show in its respective time slot.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

verdugan said:


> [Chris Crocker] Just leave Britney alooooooooone [/Chris Crocker]


That's scary that you know that "dude"'s name.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

emandbri said:


> Wow, Brittney didn't bother me at all the last time but man she did this time.


People complain about reading on cue cards on SNL, but I can generally understand it there (I think there's a lot more material). But she seemed totally to be reading off of cue cards, and her voice was always really monotone compared to the rest of the actors.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

'Pulling..them..off.."
This episode is GCWOC approved!


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

GAM said:


> Quite possibly, their worst episode ever.


 I had never watched the show before. This was my first one. Everyone here seems to love it, so I took the time.

Most of the jokes (except some scenes with Barney) were pretty bad. Willow was good, but the jokes were just not funny.

Are other episodes better than this?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

NJChris said:


> Are other episodes better than this?


Oh, yes. This one was below average, due to Ms. Spears.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

mattack said:


> That's scary that you know that "dude"'s name.


I don't. I had to google it. What's scary is that you know exactly who I was talking about.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> Oh, yes. This one was below average, due to Ms. Spears.


The red boots business was weaker than usual as well. Not only did Ted not pull them off (and where was the obvious, "yeah, pull them off.... _of your feet_!" joke?), but neither did the writers.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Yeah, the red cowboy boots did not work.

I did like the fact that Lily's paintings speak to dogs but not to birds. I wonder how cats would feel about them. Probably not much more than "why does the paint come off these scratching boards so easily?"


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Graymalkin said:


> Yeah, the red cowboy boots did not work.


Maybe you could pull them off better than he.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Marc said:


> Maybe you could pull them off better than he.


I wouldn't buy 'em.

But add them to the little red leather jacket that Michelle Pfeiffer wore in _Into The Night_ (1985) and Ninny's red ponyhair purse, and you've got an outfit!

For a _woman,_ you perv.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> I wouldn't buy 'em.
> 
> But add them to the little red leather jacket that Michelle Pfeiffer wore in _Into The Night_ (1985) and Ninny's red ponyhair purse, and you've got an outfit!
> 
> For a _woman,_ you perv.


Although Marc's a GWK, he does have good taste.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I guess you'd pronounce that as "Gwick"?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> I guess you'd pronounce that as "Gwick"?


Isn't that missing a letter? Shouldn't it be G-cwk (pronounced "G-Quick")?


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Definitely not an awesome episode.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

verdugan said:


> I don't. I had to google it. What's scary is that you know exactly who I was talking about.


Only because Jimmy Kimmel(*) and everyone else totally made fun of him.

(*) I think Jimmy actually had an interview with him, though I don't typically _watch_ kimmel. I record it for the musical guests & ff through it for a funny bit or two near the beginning (dumbest political team on TV or something like that).


----------



## jking (Mar 23, 2005)

mattack said:


> People complain about reading on cue cards on SNL, but I can generally understand it there (I think there's a lot more material). But she seemed totally to be reading off of cue cards, and her voice was always really monotone compared to the rest of the actors.


Well, to be fair, Britney is not a professional actress.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

As far as sitcoms go, this episode was very Ordi ..... wait for it... 

nary!

Not very good but I don't even think Britney was the problem. The whole thing just wasn't very good.

Frank


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

jking said:


> Well, to be fair, Britney is not a professional actress.


She's not a professional singer either and that never stopped her.


----------



## mnandes (Jan 17, 2010)

Apperantly no one noticed that the girls whom appears for Lily on the 14th episode as the one telling her to stay away from Barney is not B. Spears. If you watch the episode again, you will notice that the girls that talks to Lily has a short and curly hair. But on the 19th episode, the make a remake of that scene where Abby is the one talking to Lily, and then it appears a long and strait hair.


----------

